# How to create an installation medium for BSD systems



## RodrigoBSD (Sep 10, 2019)

I would like to know if anyone knows any software that serves to create an installation medium for FreeBSD to install it on my next computer, more specifically I want to create an installation medium on a pendrive because I also plan to install NetBSD and OpenBSD together with FreeBSD, the I don't like CDs / DVDs because I want to use this USB repeatedly for future installations and and that some laptops or desktops may not have a CD / DVD burner and I prefer to continue using the USB stick in the future


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2019)

You can build your own release(7) or build(7) your own system.

Installing to a USB stick works exactly the same as installing it on an internal harddrive. There is no difference.


----------



## RodrigoBSD (Sep 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You can build your own release(7) or build(7) your own system.
> 
> Installing to a USB stick works exactly the same as installing it on an internal harddrive. There is no difference.


What would be the easiest way to create an installation medium, if the installation medium is not necessary, it is worth it. What would be the easiest method to start an installation of BSD systems?The reason is that I do not know a software to create a means of installation for BSD systems, if it is not necessary to use any program I would like you to tell me what is the easiest way to start your installation without complicating much


----------



## tynman (Sep 10, 2019)

SirDice has interpreted the OP's question rather differently than I did. The OP's follow up question is less clear than the first question, but I still think the question is simply how to create installation media for performing a simple, "typical" install of FreeBSD.  The process consists of three steps:

1. Download one of the FreeBSD installation iso files
2. copy the downloaded iso file to the USB flash drive.
3. boot the target computer using the USB flash drive  - an "install" option will be presented

The details are explained very clearly in the the *FreeBSD handbook* ( https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html ) , specifically in *Chapter 2.3.1*. I doubt if anyone here could explain the process any better.


----------

